

Ask HN: Do I need a better icon for my application? - veeti

For a while now I've been developing a small freeware Android application, and recently I've launched a commercial version of it in the Android Market. And while the users seem to be generally very happy with the application, I can't help but to constantly think about the launcher icon, which is not very beautiful:<p>http://imgur.com/7cEx4.png<p>Could my poor icon actually be hurting the sales? It surely doesn't create a very good first impression when a user finds the app in the Market, does it?
======
bradleyjoyce
As a user... I download apps with beautiful icons over apps with ugly icons
all the time... in my personal opinion, I associate a bad icon with a
generally poor application. To me, if you don't invest the time to make your
icon great, then how can I expect that your made your entire app great?

~~~
templaedhel
Same here.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't know that anyone can answer you with any substance unless you tell us
what the app does and is titled. Icon looks like a good enough icon on it's
own merit but does it fit your app? I don't have any info on what your app is
so I can't answer that.

~~~
veeti
Sorry about that - a description is in my profile. The app is called Clipper,
and it's a clipboard/snippet manager.

~~~
ibejoeb
I get it now, but before I knew that I figured it was a text editor. The text
is more prominent that the actual clipboard, to me at least. If it's displayed
in context of the name, though, you're probably okay.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I can see that - that's what it looks like to me as well

------
ibejoeb
Well, I think there's certainly a case to at least consider testing it. This
is about A/B testing app names and icons in the Apple App Store:

<http://www.markj.net/ab-testing-iphone-app-names-360idev/>

While they're optimizing for the dynamics of that market to achieve downloads
and, therefore, favorable placement, you can probably gets some insight and
tailor to the Android Market.

